# Wilard Spur



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

is there any water out there this year???


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

from the looks of it, that is one dry place. i know a guy that back in the first part of august ran his airboat out there and about didnt make it back in the channel. so im sure it is dry as a bone now!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thats really too bad. it was really looking good when we ran the MM's out there in may. id say there was just about 2 feet of water in the spur then. _now its dry_? -)O(-


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I went out yesterday, Dry as a bone!. Talked to the willard bay state park guys, the said it is the driest they have ever seen it and dont plan on it having water till next spring. Looks like i will be hunting howards slough -)O(- 


DiverFreak


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> I went out yesterday, Dry as a bone!. Talked to the willard bay state park guys, the said it is the driest they have ever seen it and dont plan on it having water till next spring. Looks like i will be hunting *howards slough *-)O(-
> 
> DiverFreak


you can get a boat out there???


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Oh ya baby! :lol: 


Diverfreak


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the info guys I have had some good shoots out there but it looks like it will have to wait for another year


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

took a walk out at the spur today...

the water is about 1/2 mile from the end of the channel. its got a long way to go before you can get a boat out there. kinda sad.....

looks like most places are just as dry as last year....


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

I ran my airboat there the first part of august and it was scary then a week later the water had receeded about 1/4 mile! i couldn't believe how fast that place dropped!  just 3 years ago i remember running my mudbuddy there the week before the youth hunt, but the last 2 years have been dry! its sad because that place rests a ton of migrating waterfowl, with no water, the birds won't stick around very long!
TB


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> diverfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I went out yesterday, Dry as a bone!. Talked to the willard bay state park guys, the said it is the driest they have ever seen it and dont plan on it having water till next spring. Looks like i will be hunting *howards slough *-)O(-
> ...





diverfreak said:


> Oh ya baby! :lol:
> 
> Diverfreak


I didnt know ya could use a boat at howards slough,, where can you put in?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

You really can't use a boat at Howard Slough. There is a boat launch but it only takes you roughly a 100yrds to another **** that is blocked off. So unless Diver is pulling his 24' boat over a **** that has a 8' drop off on the other side he's hunting right by the parking lot, either that or he's pulling your leg??? :lol:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for CLARYFYING my freak up NOBLE! 8) 

I meant to say Harold Crane, i always get that and howards slough mixed up ever since i was little:roll: 
My appologies for misleading you!


DiverFreak


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> howards slough


Thats twice - there is no "s". It's Howard Slough. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the spelling correction dubob! No offense, but you knew what and where i was talking about! My older brother who past away last January use to hate it and would correct me every time i said evingston, he would say its evanstan da#%it! Thanks for making me think of my big bro!


DiverFreak


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Thanks for the spelling correction dubob! No offense, but you knew what and where i was talking about! My older brother who past away last January use to hate it and would correct me every time i said evingston, he would say its evanstan da#%it! Thanks for making me think of my big bro!


You're welcome. :mrgreen:

And about that 'G' in Evanston; I'm not a native Utahn myself, so for many years I couldn't understand why Utahans almost always pronounce it with a 'G'. I've come to understand that it's a culture thingy and now I just smile when I hear it from others. One of those quaint Utah customs that endears the state to me.

But still - your brother was correct. :twisted:


----------

